# i got bit by the bug



## SilentHunter

since i sold my 1973 delhi 14 footer ive been using my 18ft wellcraft cc deepV. im really over fishing in the ocean and i want to sell the boat. 

im leaning towards Ankona native suv

im a heavy guy which is my problem on flats fishing. im not very expierenced in flats fishing. but i can catch a fish or 2 by luck. 

so any suggestions? i want the rear and front deck with either centerconsole or a grab bar with a tiller. am i looking in the wrong place? am i to heavy to this style boat?


----------



## cutrunner

I dont think we had much of a problem with going 15miles off in my 13'r...Lol


----------



## Robert_Baltean

> since i sold my 1973 delhi 14 footer ive been using my 18ft wellcraft cc deepV.  im really over fishing in the ocean and i want to sell the boat.
> 
> im leaning towards Ankona native suv


Its okay.. This is a safe place. You can speak freely. We all know you sold the delhi 14 footer for an Ankona.


----------



## SilentHunter

i sold the delhi because at my parents house im not allowed to have a project says the HOA which is pretty weak. 

ide love to build my own... but i dont have the space or time to invest like that.

ive always loved the lines of the Ankona... now i just need to get out on one so i can figure out if its what i really want before i sell my wellcraft.

another reason im looking to "down grade" in feet but "updrage" in newness is im tired of doing all the work by myself when i get to the ramp. i want a boat my Fiance can just hold ropes and tie it up. 

Right now im un hooking.... trying to teach her to back the trailer up straight. but she cant pull into a parking spot yet so i do most of the work. i want an easy in and out and way better fuel economy. my 135 V6 2 stroke 89 mariner isnt very fuel efficent.


----------



## Robert_Baltean

Don't forget easier to clean.


----------



## SilentHunter

im thinkin
front and rear decks with a coffin livewell/cooler seat with a grab console.

under rear hatch im going to build a speaker box for a really big subwoofer to i can really piss off people on sailfish point when i cruize by crushin. only cut runner will probly apperciate this.

with some jl speakers and a poling platform thats it. im not trying to break my wallet that isnt very full


----------



## mhinkle90

haha post pics of your sound systme build, im big into audio but i want to see someone put some bass in a micro! sickkkkk


----------



## SilentHunter

cut runner has 2 jl 6.5's that scream on his 13 foot delhi. i did car audio for a while so i know how to build a system.... now figuring out how to do it in a boat is another thing


----------



## cutrunner

Thyre jl 7.7's with the built in tweeters in the center


----------



## TomFL

> Thyre jl 7.7's with the built in tweeters in the center


Well help a brother out and tell me how to install a new head unit in the Ex!!! It's got rear DVD and the steering wheel audio controls; too advanced for me!! 

-T


----------



## cutrunner

Thats Freediver, not me. Lol im lucky if i can wire up a cd player and normal speakers. Im more motor based.. But i think you need an interface harness because of all the stuff build into your factory radio. The interface for my silverado is like $150, which is why it remains stock lol


----------

